# Rare colored rollers



## MattS (May 26, 2013)

I have been looking at a lot of birds for sale and it seems everybody has a different opinion on what colors are rare. Some say yellow, white and red are rare but they seem to be very common. What colors would you guys consider rare? what colors would you consider the most common? And what colors are in between?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It all depends what area you are from and what birds are available, IMO a rare colour is a colour being developed by one or two people, If 10 or more people have the colour in their loft IMO it is not rare.


----------



## MattS (May 26, 2013)

Ok so what is rare to you and what is not rare to you?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

In new Zealand there are not any reduced, ice, dom opal that I know of so they would be rare, aside from that, Any colour within rollers in this country are reasonably easy to come by.

Are reduced or Ice rollers easy to come by? dom opal? recessive red? If they are not easy to come by and you have not seen them around I would class them as rare in your country, providing one does a bit of research to find out if they are around or not.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> In new Zealand there are not any reduced, ice, dom opal that I know of so they would be rare, aside from that, Any colour within rollers in this country are reasonably easy to come by.
> 
> Are reduced or Ice rollers easy to come by? dom opal? recessive red? If they are not easy to come by and you have not seen them around I would class them as rare in your country, providing one does a bit of research to find out if they are around or not.


There are many "rare" colored rollers now but rare colored rollers that actually perform is a bit rare. Dominate opal, recessive red, recessive white, reduced, frill and toy stencil, and indigo are still a bit rare if you want true performers but there are a handful of guys that have them and they truly perform. My mentor breeds some "rare" colored rollers that perform very well and has all the colors listed above.


----------

